# Winter 'rally' Get Together Northeast



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a thought for Pot Luck lunch during the winter months. The date would be Sunday Feb 19, 2006. Come for the entire day and leave when you need to depending on travel time. (this is not a camping trip







)

I am able to rent the hall at my Firehouse at no cost once a year so this will be it. The date has been entered in the book so the stake has been driven. Something to do in the winter months.

Lets start out with who will come and then we can figure out food later. If weather cancels it for some reason there would be no harm so that would not be a problem.

John

To look up how far you are....Witte Dr, Midland Park NJ 07432


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

994 miles







Have fun!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I love the idea and thanks for setting it up, unfortunately it is 5 hours for us







Hope it is fun


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a really good idea you have.

Will be there, 'bout 30 minutes for us









Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

It is on the calendar. Always love potlucks at the firehose.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Count us in too John.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

263 miles at 16 mpg..........16.5 gallons at $3.00 per gallon=$49.50
Tolls up and back..............approximately.........................=$20.00

Getting to spend time with other Outbackers.......................Priceless

John,

Unless the DW has made plans for that weekend we should be able to make it (if she has to work I could come alone!!!)

Gary


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

John,

Sounds like a great idea!! Unfortunately (?), I'll be on a cruise about that time.









Hope you guys have a wonderful time. Don't forget the pictures.

Happy Camping (and pot-lucking)
Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 994 miles Have fun!


1745 miles for me. What time?









You guys have fun.

Mark


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Sounds like a great plan! Oh, wait a minute, is that the Daytona 500 weekend??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can always move a TV into the hall


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have John thats my Birthday
I would have to talk to DW about it.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great idea







Would have love to attend.

Just booked Vegas Feb 19-23

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We'll get a cake for you Don









Mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I wonder if we could get the guys at Garrick RV involved??

Maybe they could donate a door prize or two??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike,
Thats alot of candles









Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Mike,
> Thats alot of candles
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we could use glow sticks....
Thor are you in?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It's okay if we use a lot of candles, after all we will be at the fire house.









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> It's okay if we use a lot of candles, after all we will be at the fire house. whistling.gif


And I'll even bring my water can if I have to!
















Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You guy crack me up















DW said O.K.
Depending on the weather
I keep telling them that one of these years we're going to get a snow fall
Like when I was born(My Dad said there was 4' of snow on the day I born)









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I bet as a kid he walked to school uphill both ways.









Ok, so depending on the weather we might or might not have a birthday party. Sounds good to me.

It is a long ride round trip for Hootbob, so that is a genuine concern.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John
I drove 8 hrs. to Canada for a weekend
Driving to N.J. is a hop skip and a jump away















DW said O.K. just concerned with weather









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just checke the weather, it's going to be a nice day









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunatly due to me having to get my own insurance for renting the hall ( the boroughs policy) I am going to cancel this 'rally'

See everyone at Otter Lake

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Guy's

I would have made the trip; unfortunately, I will be leaving for Vegas







on the 19th. I could send the glow stick via Fed Ex.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that John
Otter Lake will be here before you know it.

Thor have a good and safe trip
is the family going with or is this for work.

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The good old laywers strike again.

Sorry Ghosty









John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

John...sorry to hear that, I was looking forward to getting together with everybody, but I can understand the insurance problem.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As Doug says.....Bump


----------

